
Akihito and the Sorrows of Japan: The Anxious Emperor - Tomte
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v42/n06/richard-lloyd-parry/akihito-and-the-sorrows-of-japan
======
hristov
Akihito is a great man. He was born in a very powerful position and yet worked
hard to make sure Japan and the world ended up a better place because of him.

~~~
mikekchar
It's hard to see beyond the image that has been carefully constructed (as all
public figures require), but in the 12 years since moving to Japan I have done
nothing but gain more and more respect for the man. He's had to deal with
exceptionally difficult politics and he largely seems to have been successful
all the while not seeming to be intruding on the democratically elected
government. I hope his legacy will continue, but I suspect he will be an
incredibly hard act to follow.

